# Suche dringend Software



## nina19586 (22. April 2011)

Hey
ich benötige folgende Software finde diese aber nirgends. Das Tool heißt ThermoLog(ThermoLog Software Informer: Latest version download, news and info about this Unknown program.) zum auswerten von Messdaten die mittels eines Datenloggers aufgenommen wurden. 
Es handelt sich um CH4 Dateivormate die nur mit diesem Toll geöffnet werden können. Ich habe hier noch eine sehr alte Version auf Diskette allerdings kann diese nicht installiert werden.
Im Anhang ist eine solche CH4 Datein mit den Messwerten eventuell gibt es auch andere Toll zum öffnen und verarbeiten dieser Messwerte.
Bye

CH4 Datei: https://rapidshare.com/files/458710122/Messung_10.rar


----------



## OctoCore (23. April 2011)

Und google hilft dir da nicht weiter? Wenn man da Thermolog eingibt, findet sich auf der ersten Seite Infos und Software genug. Und nichts davon passt dir?


----------



## nina19586 (23. April 2011)

Hey
google hilft nicht richtig weiter. 
Ich benötige einen Downloadlink oder einen Tipp wie ich die CH4 Dateien öffnen kann.
Wenn du mehr herausgefunden hast dann sage es bitte.
Bye


----------



## OctoCore (23. April 2011)

Die Software, die du wahrscheinlich brauchst, heißt SE309 und kann 4-Kanal-Log-Dateien (.CH4) von Datenlogger-Thermometern (z.B. K204 von Conrad) einlesen. Download als Zipdatei >hier<. Viel Spaß.


----------



## nina19586 (23. April 2011)

Hey OctoCore
das Programm ist Perfekt genau das habe ich gebraucht. Kennst du dich mit dem Programm etwas aus. An der x-Achse wird immer die Uhrzeit angezeigt weißt du wie man das ändern kann. Ich habe z.B. eine Messung 15min durchgeführt. Nun steht da 14 Uhr bis 14.15Uhr. Kann man es so einstellen das da steht 0-15min an der x-Achse.
Meine Messung.
https://rapidshare.com/files/458858085/Messung_9.TXT
Bye


----------



## OctoCore (23. April 2011)

Hm... keine Ahnung. Die Uhrzeit gehört ja zum Datensatz und die Software scheint nicht schlau genug zu sein, um die Anfangszeit als Null-Startwert zu sehen und nur die absolute Laufzeit darstellen zu könnnen.
Die Funktionen sind ja überschaubar und ich sehe nix dergleichen - oder ich bin blind.


----------



## nina19586 (24. April 2011)

Hey danke für Mühe. Leider habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
Bye
Nina


----------



## nina19586 (5. Mai 2011)

Hey 
ich habe jetzt einen neuen Datenlogger den Voltkraft 306 Thermometer. Leider wird dieser von der Software SE309 vom alten Datenlogger Voltkraft K204 nicht mehr erkannt.
OctoCore kannst du mir bitte sagen wo ich die Software für den Datenlogger Voltkraft 306 downloaden kann. 
Bye
Nina


----------



## OctoCore (6. Mai 2011)

Latürnich.
Versuchs mal >hiermit<.
Aber eigentlich gehört die Software doch zum Gerät. Warum holst du dir immer so halbe Sachen?


----------



## nina19586 (6. Mai 2011)

Hey 
Thx OctoCora
Das Gerät benutze ich an der Uni und leider habe die keine aktuelle oder überhaupt keine Software.
Bye
Nina


----------



## OctoCore (6. Mai 2011)

Weia.
Aber es ist mir immer eine Freude, das deutsche Bildungssystem zu unterstützen.


----------

